
Everyone’s ordering delivery, but apps aren’t making money - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/everyones-ordering-delivery-but-apps-arent-making-money/
======
seesawtron
Isn't the general notion that restaurants aren't making any money but the apps
are because the non-tech savy restuarant owners have to rely on these apps to
get any visibilty? Wasn't there a HN article on this recently?

